# How he ended up on a meat truck is beyond me



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

He's so lovely and has such a big heart! So lucky to have him in my life!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah he's gorgeous! Seems like a real gem!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I love his name! Was he OTT? It's amazing to me that there are so many people that are willing to throw OTTBs away when they are some of the most athletic and capable horses ever bred and with a work ethic to boot. He's lovely and lucky to have you!


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

laurapratt01 said:


> I love his name! Was he OTT? It's amazing to me that there are so many people that are willing to throw OTTBs away when they are some of the most athletic and capable horses ever bred and with a work ethic to boot. He's lovely and lucky to have you!



Thank you! He's actually a Dutch warmblood. He has some really nice bloodlines!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

muumi said:


> Ah he's gorgeous! Seems like a real gem!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, he is! So honest and willing. Really makes you feel confident about the jumps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm jealous! I 'wish' I could Gina a throwaway warmblood with great bloodlines. They cost a fortune here! ( I don't really wish to be thrown away on any animal)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

AWH what a lovely boy!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He's gorgeous .


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

A throw away Warmblood? Wow! You don't see that too often!


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Are warmbloods marked in some way so that you can look up their registration information? (Like how TBs have tattoos)


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

laurapratt01 said:


> Are warmbloods marked in some way so that you can look up their registration information? (Like how TBs have tattoos)


Some are branded depending on the breeder. He isn't. But I know he is who he is as I've come across his old breeding ad online and the lady who got him, talked to the guy that brought him and told her his name his sire (krack c) and a bit of his history and my friend knows a vet that knows him! And the barn manager where I have him knew him as a breeding stallion! I've also come across his pedigree on allbreedspedigree.com or whatever it's called. Very interesting to look at!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

laurapratt01 said:


> A throw away Warmblood? Wow! You don't see that too often!


Yea! Once in a blue moon kind of thing. Apparently the people that owned him ran into hard times (they bought him for 40,000 :O yikes) and I guess they had to of neglected him because I was told he was skin and bones when the lady I got him from got him. So sad he's such a sweet heart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If he was on a meat truck how did you get him? Or was he just going to an auction that happens to be attended by slaughter brokers? When a horse goes to auction there are many potential buyers in the crowd. With an auction a buyer can look at 50 horses in one day rather than driving all over looking at one or two at a time. The brokers will pay only so many cents per pound and that's it.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What a nice horse!!


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> If he was on a meat truck how did you get him? Or was he just going to an auction that happens to be attended by slaughter brokers? When a horse goes to auction there are many potential buyers in the crowd. With an auction a buyer can look at 50 horses in one day rather than driving all over looking at one or two at a time. The brokers will pay only so many cents per pound and that's it.


Not 100% him being at auction makes me more sense but that's just what the lady said when we went to look at him. Maybe she ment just at auction? Either way, it's really not somewhere he should have been, with so much heart and talent!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There is a common misconception that because a horse goes to an auction, it is automatically destined for slaughter. I have friends who frequent these auctions and some come home with nice horses. There is often a lot of horse trading going on before the horses even get to the auction ring. The brokers are there who often pick up the unsold, if there's not a reserve on it, and derelicts. The broker usually takes his horses home and will try to get a little weight on them before taking to slaughter. I've known brokers to sell horses to an interested party as long as he makes a profit and most would prefer to see the horses get new owner.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

He has a beautiful floaty trot...what part of Ontario are you in? That's where I'm from.


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> There is a common misconception that because a horse goes to an auction, it is automatically destined for slaughter. I have friends who frequent these auctions and some come home with nice horses. There is often a lot of horse trading going on before the horses even get to the auction ring. The brokers are there who often pick up the unsold, if there's not a reserve on it, and derelicts. The broker usually takes his horses home and will try to get a little weight on them before taking to slaughter. I've known brokers to sell horses to an interested party as long as he makes a profit and most would prefer to see the horses get new owner.


Interesting, learn something new! I know the lady said when she got him he was all skin and bones. He wasn't in good condition at all 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

EponaLynn said:


> He has a beautiful floaty trot...what part of Ontario are you in? That's where I'm from.


Yea! He's an amazing mover. I'm in Milton area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

